# Bergen - Norways Second City



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

And now we are going to take the trip to the Floyen mountain. We took the lazy option - the funicular, but walked back down. Its easier that way! 

28. Close to the funicular station.










29. The views from up there are fantastic. That big boat just above the masted ship is the yacht belonging to the Emir of Qatar. We will have a look at it a bit later.










30. A bit more of the Bryggen now. If you look at the old photos taken from this place youll see just how much denser the city was back then!


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

El_Greco said:


> Is it? How long is it by train from Malmo?


The train from Oslo to Bergen takes around 7 hours alone and from what I could find it seems like the train from Malmø to Oslo takes around 7 hours too. So 14 hours + whatever time it takes to change train in Oslo.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

El_Greco said:


> 30. A bit more of the Bryggen now. If you look at the old photos taken from this place youll see just how much denser the city was back then!


I hope you don't mind me posted one for everyone to see. 


[Panoramic view, II, Bergen, Norway] (LOC) by The Library of Congress, on Flickr

It's taken lower down though so it is not completely comparable.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

^ Yes that's the one I had in mind. Looks incredible and it seems that there used to be Bryggen-like area on the opposite side of the harbour too. A couple of those buildings still survive next to the Aquarium.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

El_Greco said:


> ^ Yes that's the one I had in mind. Looks incredible and it seems that there used to be Bryggen-like area on the opposite side of the harbour too.


Yes, I'm unsure about what exactly was everywhere, but about 380 buildings were lost a in huge city-wide fire in 1916. Many Norwegian cities have sadly lost large parts of their historic inner cities either due to demolishing schemes, city fires or ww2. hno:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

31. Zooming in. This part for some reason reminds me of Bristol...We can see the Nykirken.










32. Its pretty cool that the ships dock right in the heart of the city and you can actually get pretty close to them. They are massive!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very picturesque!


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

These fjords with their steep sides are ideal to take great pictures from!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Wapper said:


> These fjords with their steep sides are ideal to take great pictures from!


Indeed. Walking in those mountains feels like you're in the middle of a wilderness even though the city is just a few minutes walk away, some neighbourhoods are even set in them.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from Bergen :cheers:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

El_Greco said:


> ^ Yes that's the one I had in mind. Looks incredible and it seems that there used to be Bryggen-like area on the opposite side of the harbour too. A couple of those buildings still survive next to the Aquarium.


I found a historic map showing how the area used to be.











Today as a comparison: https://maps.google.no/maps?q=berge...uggest&hnear=Bergen,+Hordaland&gl=no&t=h&z=16


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Nice. Just look at the density!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

33. The downtown down below. 










34. That curious building in the upper middle part is Bergens largest theatre and built in the Art-Nouveau style. Its pretty difficult to get a decent shot of it from the street level.










35. I can do miniatures too!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

36.










37. Korskirken in the foreground, Johanneskirken in the background.










38. Johanneskirken.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

El_Greco said:


> 34. That curious building in the upper middle part is Bergens largest theatre and built in the Art-Nouveau style. Its pretty difficult to get a decent shot of it from the street level.


Another thing which might be of interest: The beige building behind the orange/red neo-gothic building in the middle did actually use to look like this before it was redesigned and simplified into its current look. Here it is on streetview. Yes, it is the very same building.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

The last couple of shots from Floyen.

39.










40. Bergens suburban sprawl.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice set of photos kay:


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Galro said:


> The train from Oslo to Bergen takes around 7 hours alone and from what I could find it seems like the train from Malmø to Oslo takes around 7 hours too. So 14 hours + whatever time it takes to change train in Oslo.


What!? Why is it so slow? :sly:


----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

Fred_ said:


> What!? Why is it so slow? :sly:


A lot is because the traintrack/infrastructure especially between Oslo and Bergen is ancient with only some very minor updates+upkeep. hno:

In Norway, many fly between Oslo and Bergen, alternatively drive. Train is only (or at least mostly) for those with time to spare.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Fred_ said:


> What!? Why is it so slow? :sly:


Because the line is a old, outdated, single-railed thing that stops in every town along the way. It is not exactly high speed. It is not without reason Norwegians in general chose to fly and which is why we have some of the busiest air routes in Europe.

Edit: dexter26 was faster than me.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Highcliff said:


> what city....:drool::drool::drool::master::master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


Thanks man.

51. Love this one.










52. A bit of Birmingham in Bergen. Probably some old industrial buildings.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

53. New offices just outside the city centre. Love the brick work. Bright colours seem to be used quite often in Bergens architecture.










54. Rain has its benefits too - it creates some amazing conditions for photography.










55. Bergen also has quite a lot of tunnels.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

El_Greco said:


> Thanks man.
> 52. A bit of Birmingham in Bergen. Probably some old industrial buildings.


This is the old Tangen curtain factory. It was founded in 1880 as Norways first curtain manufacture. They also opened up a factory in Stockholm after the introduction of toll on gods between Norway and Sweden in 1897, and it later went on to become Scandinavias largest curtain manufacture. It appears like it went bankrupt in 1950 from what I could find. The company also went under the name "Skandinavisk Aktietyllgardinfabrik", which is what it is supposed to say on that wall. A historic picture of the same building:











Their old logo:









"Always demand Norwegian manufacture."


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info. What's up with that brown brick though? I don't think I've seen it used in any other building in Bergen. Indeed the only place I've seen it used is Birmingham and the Black Country.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

El_Greco said:


> Thanks for the info. What's up with that brown brick though? *I don't think I've seen it used in any other building in Bergen.* Indeed the only place I've seen it used is Birmingham and the Black Country.


Really? You did not notice these right at the waterfront: https://maps.google.no/maps?q=Berge...8S2_2uqLX2lTvo8H7wCcrQ&cbp=12,21.68,,0,-26.09

I don't know why they used brown bricks to be honest. I guess that was simply cheap to make in Bergen at the time, given that they have used it on factories. Here in Oslo we tended to use red bricks on factories and yellow on many residential buildings. I guess it depends on what they could make locally with the resources they had at hand. 

Btw: The building I just linked to used to look like this before it was simplified Norwegian style.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

^ I've seen it, but the brown brick is kept to a minimum unlike in those industrial buildings.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

El_Greco said:


> ^ I've seen it, but the brown brick is kept to a minimum unlike in those industrial buildings.


Yes, that's true. These two however are wholly clad in what appears to be the same brick type. I tried searching a little bit around to see what I could find on the matter, but I found pretty much nothing. I guess that was just how they made them locally. I believe most of Bergens brick buildings are covered in plaster so it is hard to say whether or not more are built with the same bricks too.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

56. Old industrial area being regenerated. Love those new apartment blocks.










57.










58.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again, great updates


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Indeed! :cheers:

I don't notice anything special about those bricks on the factory though. :dunno: But I do like the coloured ones on picture 53!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Once again, great updates


Thanks. 



Wapper said:


> Indeed! :cheers:
> 
> I don't notice anything special about those bricks on the factory though. :dunno: But I do like the coloured ones on picture 53!


I think that kind of brick is pretty rare, it's usually red or dark brown. 

Quite a few engineers and architects from Manchester/Lancashire worked in Roubaix, near Lille, for example and as such their textile mill architecture is very similar. So Im wondering if there's some kind of Black Country connection here in Bergen.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

El_Greco said:


> Thanks.
> Quite a few engineers and architects from Manchester/Lancashire worked in Roubaix, near Lille, for example and as such their textile mill architecture is very similar. So Im wondering if there's some kind of Black Country connection here in Bergen.


I don't know about Bergen, but there were Brits worked in other parts of the country at the time at least. Borregaard in Saprsborg was established by the Manchester based company for example. It is possible that there were Brits investing in Bergen at the time too, but I don't know anything concrete.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

59.










Well, we are nearly there, a couple more pictures and it will be the end of the tour of Bergen.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good shots.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

60. This was taken from the very tip of the main peninsula. When its sunny this place is full of people bathing and having BBQ. Even when its raining theres still a few hardy souls having a swim.










61. Bye bye Bergen.


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

I really like that last foggy picture


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I like the way you have slightly reduced saturation and colour on your photos? Atmospheric!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Wapper said:


> I really like that last foggy picture


kay:



openlyJane said:


> I like the way you have slightly reduced saturation and colour on your photos? Atmospheric!


All of them or just the last few? I think its to do with the drab weather. 

Thanks. :cheers:


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Very vibrant city. I always found Scandinavian cities dull and bold for me


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

El_Greco said:


> 56. Old industrial area being regenerated. Love those new apartment blocks.


I like the new ones too, the older ones are just drab.
The city and its setting look great though.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Xtreminal said:


> Very vibrant city. I always found Scandinavian cities dull and bold for me


How can they both be dull and bold?



El_Greco said:


> 56. Old industrial area being regenerated. Love those new apartment blocks.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img209/6899/j7o7.jpg


This will soon be built right next to them too:
http://www.linkarkitektur.no/no/prosjekter/verket-trinn-4/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

You mentioned that you wanted to visit Bergen yet another time. I assume that you are able to find things you missed in the city (like the fortress) on your own, but here are a couple of suggestions (with location links) to places outside of Bergens inner city that may be interest if you do decide to come back. 

*- Lysøen* - It's the old mansion to the Norwegian violinist and composer Ole Bull. It's built in a eclectic combination of numerous architectural styles including neo-Moorish architecture. 
*- Damsgård manor house* - Built in a rococo style and is considered to be the best preserved 18th-century wooden building in Europe.
*- Fantoft stave church* - A stave church, originally built in Sogn around 1150, but was later moved in the 19th century to its current location outside of Bergen due to the threat of demolishing in Sogn. It was destroyed in arson by the Norwegian black metal-er Varg Vikernes, but was later rebuilt into its current state. 
*- Gamlehaugen* - Current castle-like building dates from 1899. It is the royal residence in Bergen. 
*- Troldhaugen* - The old home to the Norwegian composer Edvard Grieg. There is a museum dedicated to him at the property too.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Xtreminal said:


> Very vibrant city. I always found Scandinavian cities dull and bold for me


I dont think they are dull, just expensive.



Benonie said:


> I like the new ones too, the older ones are just drab.
> The city and its setting look great though.


The older ones as in those commie blocks? I think they are ok. Well looked after and set in beautiful grounds. 



Galro said:


> You mentioned that you wanted to visit Bergen yet another time. I assume that you are able to find things you missed in the city (like the fortress) on your own, but here are a couple of suggestions (with location links) to places outside of Bergens inner city that may be interest if you do decide to come back.
> 
> *- Lysøen* - It's the old mansion to the Norwegian violinist and composer Ole Bull. It's built in a eclectic combination of numerous architectural styles including neo-Moorish architecture.
> *- Damsgård manor house* - Built in a rococo style and is considered to be the best preserved 18th-century wooden building in Europe.
> ...


Thanks for those!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

62. Bryggen.










63. Wide angle view.










64. Same place.










65. Facades.










66. Abbey Road Bergen style?










67. They are still not talking.










68. Large square next to the Fish Market.










69. Residential areas from the Floyen.










70. The area in the background is Skuteviken - once and industrial quarter full of timber buildings.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

Wow I like those pictures with mist.

Is it cramped with tourists in summer?


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Cyril said:


> Wow I like those pictures with mist.
> 
> Is it cramped with tourists in summer?


Yes it is. Hotels can be fully booked. Although most of the tourists seem to spend their time in Bryggen.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Cyril said:


> Wow I like those pictures with mist.
> 
> Is it cramped with tourists in summer?


Norway don't get that many tourists compared to elsewhere in Europe. It's probably due to a combination of our price level, climate, location at the edge of Europe and quite limited with attractions besides our nature. Bergen is probably the most touristy city in Norway though. The bryggen buildings is estimated to receive around 600.000 visitors annually (not unique visitors though as far as I'm aware), which makes it one of the most popular tourist attractions in Norway. The rest of the city is probably at about the same level in terms of visitors.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Amazing pictures! Thank you very much for sharing them with us. kay: Bergen looks cosy and picturesque. Also, it is my perosnal favorite city in Norway.

P.S. when would you come to Stockholm?


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Galro, since you seem to be an expert on all things Norwegian, do you know what that large brown timber villa in the middle of the picture is? I absolutely loved it, very impressive and unique architecture, something you'd expect to find on the German Baltic coast.












dj4life said:


> P.S. when would you come to Stockholm?


Thanks. I don't know.


----------



## bpg_nl (Nov 27, 2006)

There are at least a dozen of your photo's in this thread I would like to use as my new wallpaper. Nice pictures of Bergen!


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

It's just a big mansion built in Swiss chalet style, a style which was very popular in the late 19th century/early 20th century in Norway. You will find many similar looking buildings scattered around old suburbs here in Oslo (ex). I don't think it is anything special about it. 

Its address is Villaveien 1.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

You are talking about this building, right?










As mentioned, it is a quite common style in Norway from the period. There is even own name for this kind of buildings; "Sveitservilla", meaning Switzer mansion. Other examples:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Yep, that's the one. Looks very German to me, maybe the Kaiser brought this style with him during his stays in Norway?


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

El_Greco said:


> Yep, that's the one. Looks very German to me, maybe the Kaiser brought this style with him during his stays in Norway?


It was actually introduced to Norway by architect Linstow. Kaiser Wilhelm however "introduced" the Norwegian variant of style called Dragon style, which was a blend between Swiss chalet style and inspiration from the viking culture, to Germany with building a few buildings in that style in Postdam and Rominten.  










I don't think the style ever caught on in Germany for anything else than Wilhelms own pet-projects though.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

As I said you'll find many such villas on German Baltic Coast.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

El_Greco said:


> As I said you'll find many such villas on German Baltic Coast.


I think you misunderstood me. I may not have been very clear in my last post though.

What I intended to say was that architect Linstow introduced Swiss chalet style to Norway in the 1820s. We started after a while to combine this style with elements from our viking heritage due to renewed interest in it from mid 19th century and onwards. This resulted in a separate, but related architectural style called "Dragon Style" that was uniquely Norwegian/Scandinavian. 

There are three common features of Dragon style buildings that are usually not found on Swiss chalet style:

- The usage of motives and features from Norse culture and buildings. A very common feature was dragon heads like on Norse longships, hence the name of the style.
- The usage of round logs in the construction of the walls like a log cabin, rather than planks like in a ordinary wooden building.
- Stepper roofs and more dramatic roof overhangs, although this was sometimes used on Swiss chalet style buildings in Norway too. 

Kaiser Wilhelm liked this style which we saw on his trips to Norway, and commissioned a few building to be built in that style in Postdam and Rominten. I assume that the buildings you are referring to on German Baltic Coast are built in ordinary Swiss chalet style.

Dragon style building:








http://www.transforum.biz/Bruker.htm


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

No it's a different style - what Germans call Baderarchitektur and which you'll find all across the German Baltic region (and further including Poland and Lithuania).


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

El_Greco said:


> No it's a different style - what Germans call Baderarchitektur and which you'll find all across the German Baltic region (and further including Poland and Lithuania).


Okay, I'm not that familiar with the architecture in the area. However the building you saw in Bergen was built in Swiss chalet style at least, which in turns was the foundation of our Dragon style.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

They both are pretty similar, though.


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

What an amazing city! I loved it and you have given us a great tour. Cant wait to return. Thanks for sharing! :cheers1:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Dancer said:


> What an amazing city! I loved it and you have given us a great tour. Cant wait to return. Thanks for sharing! :cheers1:


:cheers1:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Fantastic work! What camera do you have?


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks. Canon 5D.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

How did you find the cost of being a tourist (food, alcohol, hotels, etc...) compared to London?


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Very expensive.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Taller said:


> How did you find the cost of being a tourist (*food*, alcohol, hotels, etc...) compared to London?


Here is a chart showing food and non-alcoholic beverage prices in Norway compared to a few other European countries. Storbritania = UK. 










Source: Statistics Norway @ http://www.ssb.no/priser-og-prisind...oner/norge-har-europas-hoeyeste-matvarepriser


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I know it's expensive, but nevertheless I booked our flights today.... Doubted between Bulgaria and Norway... :lol:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

kay:


----------

